# تصميم شقق سكنيه



## ابوعمر2008 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

احللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسساء للجميع
وكل عام وانتوا احلى واسعد
بمناسبه انخفاض اسعار الحديد اتخذت قرار البناء ولكن لم استقر على تخطيط معين ولذلك ارجوا المساهم فى مساعدتى بالرسم الهندسي حيث ان مساحه البناء 16*22ست شقق الدور الارضي شقتين واثاني والثالث كذلك والارض ثلاث شوارعبحيث تصبح الشقه16*11:63:


----------



## بدور2551 (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
ارغب في تصميم شقق سكنية يشكل جميل تصلح لبناها فوق دور ارضي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## محمد رواقه (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع--الجميل:73:


----------



## بغداد حبيبتي (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## snn166 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو المساعدة في عمل رسم كروكي لقطعة أرض قمت بشرائها 
وابعادها غربي شارع 11.50
و قبلي جار 12 متر
شرقي جار 8 متر ثم خلع 3.50 متر
بحري جار 8 متر و خلع 4 متر 
هناك غرفة للجار 4 في 3.50 خلع في الزاوية البحرية الشمالية
ارجو تزويدي برسم كوكي وممكن تكون ثلاث غرف نوم و حمامين
انا تعرفت عليك من خلال منتدى المهندسين و الرسومات الي حضرتك منزلها
معاك أبو شذى و 
ارجوا التواصل


----------



## saifeddeen (5 يناير 2010)

*مهندس معمارى خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*

*مهندس معمارى خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى 
لعمل جميع التصميمات بأسعار مناسبة 
راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على :-
695 34 58 010 002 
[email protected]​
*


----------



## م.بوليانا (4 فبراير 2010)

تصاميم حلوة


----------



## ce.ibrahem (1 مارس 2010)

ثثثثثثثثثث


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم الرجاء اعطاء روابط صحيحه لاني حاولت مرات عديده ان افتح الروابط ولم تنجح


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (2 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أبو سعود 1212 (24 أبريل 2010)

*أريد مخطط سكني 20×20 عبارة عن شقق سكنية*

عندي أرض 20×20 وأبحث عن مخطط لها عبارة عن أربع شقق إن أمكن أو ثلاث المطلوب مسقط أفقي يوضح المداخل والممرات والغرف والمناور إن وجدت ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان أخوكم أبو سعود 1212


----------



## ابونور11 (28 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## ياسر الوردانى (2 يونيو 2010)

*ارغب في تصميم شقق سكنية *


----------



## saifeddeen (2 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس معمارى خبرة 16 عاما فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*

*مهندس **معمارى** خبرة 16 عاما فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*​* لعمل جميع التصميمات لجميع المشاريع من البداية للنهاية*​*باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر الهندسية بأسعار مناسبة*​*راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على *​*695 34 58 010 2 +
**[email protected]*​


----------



## alzaeem9 (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي ارض مساحة 600م2
اطوالها 25 مطول
وعرض 24م2

اريد اقامة عليها خمس شقق والشقق الاربع مداخل لكل شقه( مدخل سياره)

علما بانها على شارعين شرقي بعرض 25م وشمالي بعرض 15م

اريد منكم يااهل المشوره والراي السديد تصميم مخطط لها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

علما بان جهة الغرب للارض على شارع صغير بعرض6م


----------



## saifeddeen (3 يونيو 2010)

*هام إلى الأخ الزعيم*

الأخ ZAEEM 9 برجاء مراسلتى على الإيميل الخاص المذكور سابقا و هو : 
[email protected]
و ستجد كل ما تتطلب إن شاء الله بأسعار خاصة جدا


----------



## KHALEDSUNOON (24 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه،،،وأتمنى لك التوفيق،،،


----------



## م/عبدالغنى سعد (25 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة فى عامل رسم كروكى لقطعة ارضى مساحتها 110 متر طول 11 فى عرض 10 متر ويكون الدور الارضى عبارها عن محلات ومخازن ويكون بيه حمام والدور الاول علوى يكون عبارة عن شقة فالرجاءعمل رسم لقطعة الارض


----------



## arch_hamada (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس مهم على المعلومات


----------



## فهد 31 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*منتدى المهندسين العرب*

شكرا منتدى المهندسين العرب على هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## محمد بن الحداد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم شقة*

قطعة أرض 12م×9م وأريد رسم شقة مع المدخل


----------



## م احمد سيد (25 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم اريد تصميم شقق سكنيه بمساحات ضيقه وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## omar_aboroman (26 مارس 2011)

*جمييييييييييييل جدا جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

